# nitrous and turbo??



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

please no one scold me, but can u run nitrous and turbo on the same engine?


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

erm i wouldnt recomend it.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yes it can be done, depending on the motor and power goals, care to evaluate?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

could it be done on a ga16de safely


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Not without building the motor. Besides why run the N2O? The turbo is more than the enough for our motor's, the only benefit to the Nitrous would be the cooling properties, otherwise just run more boost.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you won't need both, wes is right, not on that motor anyway, unless you plan to build the shit out of it i would stick with mild boost, 7lbs or so


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o ok. thanks guys.


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

it will cost a lot as well if u want to do it 
and it'll cost u more if u want to do it safly


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sersr20dk said:


> *you won't need both, wes is right, not on that motor anyway, unless you plan to build the shit out of it i would stick with mild boost, 7lbs or so *


Actually the GA16 is holding 14lbs on MIke Young's car. Granted he has water injection they are topping out the S14 MAF and the are on the edge of the 370's on his application (233 WHP). I say 12 PSI would be safe on a stock GA16 provided the you use the JWT and 370 setup with the 240 MAF. FYI the stock MAF won't read past 7 PSI (160 ish WHP).


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

the only reason I could see even using spray would be to aid w/ lag but thats irrelivant considering the size of the turbo you would most likely use anyways on the GA. otherwise like they said just up the boost


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i would imagine at 14 lbs, the head gasket at least is gonna blow soon, does he run that all the time and how long has it ran like that, at 233hp he shouldn't be topping out the 370's quite yet, what kind of duty cycle are they seeing now....how bout the maf, does it send the full 5v's?? 14 lbs can't be that reliable, please prove me wrong cause that would be great but by looking at the internals it doesn't seem that tough and i can't imagine they would use a stronger head gasket than the sr20 which is good to aroune 17-18 w/ head studs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike's car has been running good at 14 lbs. Not daily but several dyno runs and I;m sure some good old fashioned fun. The GA16 is not as weak as everyone previously thought. It has a combustion chamber that is very resistant to detonation and the internals are not as weak as previously thought. Not saying it's going to hold 300HP. But it is surpassing the 240 MAF at this point as it is topped out at 5.11 volts. With a new MAF and program I'm sure the 370's will make more, but given that they are pretty close to the limit might as well go bigger when the do a different MAF and reprogram.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i thought it was a decent motor, i don't see 14 lbs lasting too long, but i could be wrong since no one has really done it, either way, i'm glad to see people boosting there ga's , its something different and pretty affordable also. keep it up


----------

